# Miscellaneous > Database Lounge >  Adding coulmns to excel sheet that will will to access database

## Karon G

I have a Excel spreadsheet with muliti proeprties and info.  I need to add two line to the excel spreadsheet, but I also need it to pull to the Access database.  Help

----------

